# Are Some Motorhomers Snobs?



## jimmyd0g

This might liven things up - but I'm not doing it for devilish purposes.

As the header asks, are some motorhomers snobs? I don't mean in the 'Oxbridge v Redbrick university' or 'White collar, Home Counties v Blue collar, Up North sense' - but in what we do with our motorhomes. There have been a number of threads on here since I joined MHF regarding 'club' sites (usually CC or C & CC, but there are others). Eventually we will get a post or posts that say something along the lines of 'Why would anybody want to go on a site like that, with all the crowds?' or, a subtle variation, 'We only use CSs / CLs' or more bluntly 'Wouldn't be seen dead in a place like that!'

What does it matter to anybody whether you wild camp, or only use small sites or if, like us in our first year, you use the big commercial sites. This isn't the same, by the way, as recommending or criticizing a particular site. That is a reasonable expression of one's opinion. But those who 'only wild camp' or 'only _ever_ use remote little sites miles away from anywhere' seem to me to be snobs of sorts.

Lets face it, when it comes down to it, we are _all_ doing the same thing in our hobby / lifestyle - we drive a motor attached to the back of which is our accomodation. The only difference is in the size of our mhs & the fact (human nature) that some prefer the coast; some prefer inland locations; some prefer cities; some prefer to move on every day or so; others prefer to find one location and stay for a while.

Just a thought.


----------



## cater_racer

I make a point of not answering such facetious questions.


----------



## sallytrafic

I was going to take issue with the use of *Snob* because when I think of 'snob' I tend to this definition

*A person who seeks to be a member of the upper classes and looks down on other classes such as lower classes*

but I see that this is often used

*A snob is someone who adopts the worldview of snobbery - that some people are inherently inferior to him or her for any one of a variety of reasons, including real or supposed intellect, wealth, education, ancestry, etc. Often, the form of snobbery reflects the snob's personal attributes.*

and in the USA it is taken to mean just

*Arrogant and annoying*

and I do think you are devilish


----------



## Ken38

Good question. Having opinions about what is great and not so great is fine but holding an air of superiority because you think using campsites or EHus is a lower form of the lifestyle is daft.

I expect its the same here as many walks of life. I look down on you because ..... Ignore the snobs and have fun.

I do admire the spirit of the wild campers but I can't sleep if I am waiting for a knock on the door in the middle of the night from a bored Mr Plod. I don't worry about it, I just can't sleep! Perhaps I will get braver with experience.

Most MHers I've met are definitely not snobs. Above my station but not snobs!


----------



## jimmyd0g

Genuinely _not_ being devilish Frank - although I can see that one or two on here might not like the thrust of my thread. It does irritate me when I see replies to other threads along the lines I described - as if not using large commercial sites makes people somehow special or superior.


----------



## Rosbotham

Of course.

Motorhomers look down on caravanners. Caravanners look down on people in tents.


----------



## Ken38

Well yes. MHs have bigger wheels and tents don't have any wheels!


----------



## Malc

Well jimmyd0g,
Good question, well put.
However in my personal case, you would be mixing me up with somebody who gives a sh1t if, I cared about what others preferences are. :lol: :lol: :lol:  
Malc


----------



## Jennifer

Your question, Are SOME motorhomes snobs

In my humble opinion and from threads on this forum, I myself would have to say, it would appear so.


Jenny


----------



## Addie

jimmyd0g said:


> Are Some Motorhomers Snobs?


Motorhomers aren't snobs.

But people who you would class as being so can be found in all walks of life. It's a human trait that we can't get along / understand everyone we meet along the way.


----------



## Jennifer

Well said Addie, I was just about to add, it is human nature

Jenny


----------



## Alfa_Scud

I would say definately YES!

But then again, so are some caravanners, campers, golfers, snookerists, tennisists, horseriderererers etc. etc. etc.

After all we're a cross section of society; it doesn't mean we all have the same outlook on life, just that we have at least ONE thing in common.

But then again, I'm a scummy Northern bloke who likes rallying, running, drinking & kebabs, so what do I know


----------



## ramblingon

Half the time it's not about snobbery , but cost, if you have no kids and enjoy simple peace and quite why pay for facilities that you can't take advantage of, as you age so your requirements change, as with all things it is to do with the seasons.  

I have availed myself of a large holiday site just the once, when I picked up my van for the first time, never again, I was pestered continually by some ill behaved boy's who insisted on climbing the rear access ladder peeping under the awning, and removing things then I had the "can I have this please" take , the father would shout at them continually, If I showed any displeasure he would wallop them so I couldn't even tell them off.

My 36Year old son came with me we decided to cut our loses and run we still groan if a certain child's name is mentioned- we laugh about it now. We are not snobs inverted or otherwise I just resented having to be an unpaid child minder and paying heavily for it. My experience has taught me a valuable lesson never pay in advance for more than a few nights at a time, and stay away from child centred camp sites. :lol:


----------



## philsil

If you think I'm going to wave to THOSE people in those ghastly Autocruises then you are sorely mistaken young man

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif

honi soit qui mal y pense


----------



## locovan

I thought no at first then I thought about it and the snobs are the ones that buy a motorhome --loads of money and then there it stays on the drive and they dont go away in it maybe have a 2 week holiday.

The snobs are the ones going around at shows looking in the dearest m/H looking but never ever buying.

The ones that say "oh mine is the best this and the best that- bigger than --when everybody has their own special needs and cater for their drives or their finances.

We all camp and it is a brill hobby and lifestyle what ever we are in so just have fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alphadee

I wonder, is it considered snobbish not to want to pay to stay on a site where people decide to play badminton under a street light right outside your m/h until after midnight; where people allow their dogs to roam freely all over the site, including in my awning; where the television is left on blaring away all day and all evening while the owners are actually sitting ouitside.
I guess I have answered the question - I must be a snob !


----------



## 113016

jimmyd0g said:


> This might liven things up - but I'm not doing it for devilish purposes.
> 
> But those who 'only wild camp' or 'only _ever_ use remote little sites miles away from anywhere' seem to me to be snobs of sorts.
> 
> Just a thought.


To the defence of wilders.

As mainly a wildcamper I have not found the above quote to be correct. We wild as we like to park with a nice view overlooking water and we don't want to be looking at caravans. Might as well be on a housing estate if you know what I mean.
Since our retirements this last year it has also been very cost effective to wild.

I have said many times we are all motorhomers and we are all enjoying the same hobby and it does not matter in the slightest how you or I do it as long as you or I enjoy our activity and are not upsetting or annoying others, including nearby houses if wilding.

When we first started motorhoming we used campsites, but as we gained experience and confidence we wild more and more, but it is always down to the individual, you must do what makes you relax and be comfortable with.

Most wilders have nothing to be snobby about as generally,there are many more expensive vans using campsites and many wilders simply can't afford campsite fees. I know if I had to use a campsite all of the time, my vacations would be considerably less and for a shorter duration.
Snobby wilders? I don't think so!


----------



## bognormike

good thread, Jimmy

Many years ago we used to take our kids to Butlins for holidays - it was great for them and fairly good for us because we could get a break from them for a while :roll: . We didn't worry about the noise and general bonhomie (hello campers :roll: ). Now we would do anything to avoid that sort of place, unless perhaps we go into the local Butlins with the grandchildren. We like a nice quiet life, and will mix with all sorts on site - but we avoid big sites, and most sites in the main holiday season. That's not because we don't like the people, it's because we go away for some relaxation. 

Each to their own 8) 

And as for other football teams' supporters, well................




:lol:


----------



## iandsm

*snobs*



Malc said:


> Well jimmyd0g,
> Good question, well put.
> However in my personal case, you would be mixing me up with somebody who gives a sh1t if, I cared about what others preferences are. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Malc


I concur with the honarable gentleman's (Malc) comments above.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

I have to stand up here in defence of campsites be it CLs CSs or fully blown ones.

Though a relative newcomer to this hobby we have always stayed on sites where there is EHU whether it be CC, CCC or privately owned sites.

We are not child friendly people but I have to say that of all the campsites we have been on there has not been one instance where I have thought that I would rather be elsewhere than on the site.

I have dredged my memory (short tho it is :roll: :roll: ) and can honestly say that I have never come across a site where it has been noisy or where we have been disturbed.

Do the people who criticise stay in their MH all day with the windows open? If so they need to get a life we spend most of our days out exploring/walking/cycling/golfing - we dont have time to listed to the neighbours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would not wild camp because like others on here I would worry about being disturbed in the middle of the night - and not by Mr Plod. Having said that I wouldnt criticise anyone if they choose to wild camp its just that I wouldnt choose to do it.

There has also been criticism on here for people who dont use the showers/loos in their motorhomes - along the lines of - you have the facilities why not use them. Personally we use the facilities of the campsite because we are paying for them - you wouldnt pay for a campsite with EHU and then get your genny out so why not use the facilities - showers mean you dont have to pay for the heating of the water or go back and fill the MH up with water - loos mean you dont have to empty your own. BUT I wouldnt criticise people for using their own facilities.

So overall I agree with the OP there are snobs on this forum but each to their own - lifes too short.

Milly


----------



## 113016

Hi Milly.
Like you I would not criticise anyone for doing their chosen hobby in a different way to me. 
If and when I go onto a camp site, I also would use all of the facilities
But can I please ask. Why is it considered snobby to wild?
It just makes no sense to me!


----------



## spykal

Hi Jimmy


I am most certainly one. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

Oh sorry  I thought you said SLOB :lol: 

Mike


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Grath

I think like the OP that sometimes when you get replies to various questions on the forums some (and I am not saying all by any means) of the replies from people who wild camp give you the feeling that they are critical of people who use sites and facilities. 

Perhaps it is just the way their replies read rather than the fact that they feel superior because they wild camp but I do know that I have read a few replies and thought "quite obviously they think that the use of campsites is not what they would consider appropriate to the use of a motorhome".

Then again perhaps I just have an inherent inferiority complex :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## carolgavin

I just think use your van in the way that suits you and enjoy it.

It matters not a jot to anyone else (or shouldn't) how you use it or where you use it as long as you are happy and content with your choices. Camp and let camp I say.

OOooooh am feeling really quite mellow today...............


----------



## foll-de-roll

carolgavin said:


> I just think use your van in the way that suits you and enjoy it.
> 
> It matters not a jot to anyone else (or shouldn't) how you use it or where you use it as long as you are happy and content with your choices. Camp and let camp I say.
> 
> OOooooh am feeling really quite mellow today...............


Who are you calling Camp :x :x :x

Andy


----------



## Sonesta

I think a 'snob' is someone who thinks they are better than everyone else and who judge others by what they have, how they speak, their education/intelligence, how wealthy they are and how they dress and what they look like! I find the people I personally would describe as being 'snobby' are usually quite shallow people and to be honest I don't really care what they think and I don't think anyone else should care what they think either! My mum taught us, that despite us being a poor family, that NOBODY is better than anybody else and never to allow anyone to make you feel inferior to them! She taught us to work hard for whatever we wanted in life but to always remember that our financial status does not change who or what we are! 

I don't think you can say that because someone likes to wild camp or stay on quiet and peaceful little campsites, that they are a 'snob' and many such people prefer such camping opportunities simply because they perhaps lead hectic lives and being away from everything and everyone is just what they need from time to time in order to recharge their batteries! I love to socialise and I love attending MHF rallies and meeting up with both old and new faces - but there are times when I just love being camped up somewhere remote, with just our MH, my husband and our 2 little dogs and I can assure you, I ain't NO snob! In fact I'm quite common! lol! :lol:

Sue


----------



## locovan

Wiki says
A snob is someone who adopts the worldview of snobbery — that some people are inherently inferior to him or her for any one of a variety of reasons, including real or supposed intellect, wealth, education, ancestry, taste, beauty, et cetera. Often, the form of snobbery reflects the snob's personal attributes. For example, a common snobbery of the affluent is the belief that wealth is either the cause or result of superiority, or both, and a common snobbery of the physically attractive is that beauty is paramount.
Snobbery existed even in mediaeval feudal aristocratic Europe, when the clothing, manners, language and tastes of every class were strictly codified by customs or law. 

Nothing to do with camping then :wink:


----------



## 747

It is extremely rare that I use a site and prefer wildcamping.

A lot of motorhomers are not snobs but they are unfriendly.

When on a site, most do not want to get into a conversation with their neighbours. I have actually found caravanners to be much more sociable.

When wilding, we have been on our own in a secluded spot with plenty of space. Another van has turned up and either left again or parked well away and made no attempt to smile, let alone speak.

There is a lot of friendly banter and information exchanges on this forum but you seem to be a lot different face to face.

Hobbyfan got chased off this site and now I will never get to meet him in the flesh. I bet he would have been entertaining company.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Some intering replies in the couple of hours I've been away entertaining another GOG (Grumpy Old Git). Can't respond to them all individually, but one or two thoughts of mine:-

Firstly, in retrospect, I should perhaps have used the word 'superior' to 'snob'. I feel it better reflects what I was trying to say.
Secondly, I'm very much in the live & let live camp when it comes to how people use their motorhome. However that doesn't stop me thinking that (based on posts on here) the attitude of _some_ is short sighted & almost exclusive - a definition of snobbery, come to think of it.

And thanks for, yet again, an interesting debate without any personal rancour.


----------



## ramblingon

747 I have found people to be friendly enough but I think it is possible to assume that people are unfriendly, when in fact they are only respecting your possible desire to be left in peace, this is quite a different thing. 
If you ever need my help or company just let me know but with out social signals (getting the beer out)I presume you are alone in a spot because you like it that way, it is easy to mistake distance for unfriendliness- it may just be respect and consideration. 


Perhaps we should develop a simple sign that can be planted in our windscreens to let others know we welcome the company of others, a rally competition for the future maybe.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I didn't feel the OP was saying that wild campers are snobs. I thought his point was that some posters question the camping choices of others in a way that implies that their own choice is somehow superior. A particular form of this is questioning 'Why would anyone bother to stay on a campsite?' Other versions of this are 'Why would anyone bother to tow?', 'Why would anyone use campsite facilities when they have their own?', and 'Why would anyone want to stay in this country/ go abroad? etc.

Yes, I think some of this is to do with having a sense of superiority about their own lifestyle and choices. It could also be about an inability to imagine, understand or accept the needs, circumstances, priorities and preferences that differ from their own.

Sometimes I think it is a genuine question, asking for information and showing a willingness to understand others' perspectives. The trouble is there isn't an emoticon to indicate this.


Chris


----------



## 113016

Hi Millie,
thanks for the reply.

I must say again that I have not found wilders to be snobby.

I have found some van owners on camp sites that think they are better than most. They will wave as you drive down the road but when they go onto a site they guard their little territory with windbreaks and don't make any effort to speak. That's up to them though! Their choice, I am usually the one that will speak to anybody, motorhomer or caravaner as we are all enjoying the same hobby.

The people with the really large and very expensive vans who possibly have real reason to be snobs are usually very nice and are really down to earth. 

I think that this snob thing is not about if you wild or use camp sites. It is a people thing, they are either snobs or they are not!

Maybe some wilders are trying to pass on their experience of nice locations and offer advice to folks who may seem a little apprehensive about wilding, maybe it comes over as forceful, but I doubt any snobbery is intended or involved!
If offering advice about wilding makes me a snob, then yes I must be, but I don't think that I am, and I don't think that there is anything personal here in this thread.
Advice is just that!


----------



## brillopad

Well i find this quite refreshing, a thread where its not going to start a lot of one upmanship, when people have the same hobby/ pastime they have something in common and will go out of their way to talk to said folk whilst out and about, now as for being on this forum and being snobby it all to easy to sit infront of your computer and sound like a snob,

There are those that are snobs and you won't change that, once a snob always a snob, now anyone who's met me will know that, how i am, i could'nt possibly be a snob, because i even talk to bognor mike, and people from upt north, so i think you should talk to every one then decide for yourself, then don't talk to them again if you don't like em, and don't get sucked in on here, i take allsorts. and always remember its a small world but you would'nt want to paint it, that it for what its worth( nothing i expect)

Dennis


----------



## 747

ramblingon said:


> 747 I have found people to be friendly enough but I think it is possible to assume that people are unfriendly, when in fact they are only respecting your possible desire to be left in peace, this is quite a different thing.
> If you ever need my help or company just let me know but with out social signals (getting the beer out)I presume you are alone in a spot because you like it that way, it is easy to mistake distance for unfriendliness- it may just be respect and consideration.
> 
> Perhaps we should develop a simple sign that can be planted in our windscreens to let others know we welcome the company of others, a rally competition for the future maybe.


I will hold you to that.  , luckily I do not drink much beer these days.

While on a site, it is easy to break the ice with a smile or a wave, which is what I tend to do. If nothing comes the other way, then I tend to leave them alone but I am still open to a second chance.

I agree with the wildcamping scenario but again, if I can, I will make some sort of friendly gesture (usually at a distance). On the other hand, I have had a van park quite close and been totally blanked.

There's nowt as queer as folk. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi..

Snob's Nahh!..


----------



## bognormike

I look up to people in Americal RV's because they are alot higher up 8)


----------



## moblee

Snob's yes :!: 

It's a society thing i.m.o, You don't need to have a Motorhome :!:


----------



## 113016

It's getting more like the John Cleese and the two Ronnies sketch every minute 






enjoy


----------



## Sonesta

moblee said:


> Snob's yes :!:
> 
> It's a society thing i.m.o, You don't need to have a Motorhome :!:


BRILLIANT! Now that's what I call a proper comedy sketch! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## eddievanbitz

Grath said:


> It's getting more like the John Cleese and the two Ronnies sketch every minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy


Ah but that is sizest and classist!

And as anyone knows that cracks a joke nowadays someone will take offence on behalf of some minority or the other!

I think that most motorhome people are reasonable when meet face to face :wink:

Eddie


----------



## Freddiebooks

I can only speak for myself.

I may post stuff on here that is very tongue in cheek suggesting members of the c&cc don't know how to use toilets. This is of course a joke, as many people are a members of both. It's a bit of bait for a reaction, but sadly no one ever takes it. 

Whether your in a tent, a cavavan, a motorhome ... at the end of the day, were all doing our own thing however we wish to do it. Getting out there and making the most of our free time.

I have been to one Club site that i wouldn't rush back too, not because there was anything wrong, it was just a little cramped for my liking. I did use Club sites a bit, but then became more attracted to CL's due to the peace and quiet and of course locations, and also the price. But i understand some love the Club sites for there own reasons. So i never feel the need to remark on peoples choice. 

The only thing i find strange is that users of VW campers never wave. So perhaps we should post this topic on there web site. 

I also read on here once that tenters are getting a rough deal of late, due to certain people buying cheap tents and going to sites with the festival vibe in there blood and not respecting that others don't wish to be kept up till 2 am by singing by camp fires. And when they depart they leave the cheap tent in the ground. 

Happy Camping to ALL !!

Freddiebooks


----------



## 747

Freddiebooks said:


> I can only speak for myself.
> 
> The only thing i find strange is that users of VW campers never wave. So perhaps we should post this topic on there web site.
> 
> I also read on here once that tenters are getting a rough deal of late, due to certain people buying cheap tents and going to sites with the festival vibe in there blood and not respecting that others don't wish to be kept up till 2 am by singing by camp fires. And when they depart they leave the cheap tent in the ground.
> 
> *Happy Camping to ALL !!*
> Freddiebooks


Unless you own a VW or a tent. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

Excuse me Freddie we don't wave because a lot of us don't have power steering, nothing personal, but if you make eye contact you're bound to catch a smile. :lol:


----------



## Freddiebooks

ramblingon said:


> Excuse me Freddie we don't wave because a lot of us don't have power steering, nothing personal, but if you make eye contact you're bound to catch a smile. :lol:


And no doubt that smile will make my day.


----------



## tony645

Snobs are snobs, you find them in all walks of life, take em or leave em, what I dislike is one-upmanship, the ones who always have to have newer, bigger, better, just give me normal people anyday, I have a mate who sold his company for £96million cash, one of the nicest people you could meet.


----------



## siansdad

Sonesta said:


> I think a 'snob' is someone who thinks they are better than everyone else and who judge others by what they have, how they speak, their education/intelligence, how wealthy they are and how they dress and what they look like! I find the people I personally would describe as being 'snobby' are usually quite shallow people
> Sue


Good answer Sue - I agree with most of what you say - its how we define 'better' - anyhow you reminded me of an incident that happened to us several years ago which still makes me smile.

We (my wife, adult daughter and I) were staying at quite a nice 3* hotel (the Courcheneige) in Courchevel 1850 - comfortable place and nothing too fancy.

One night after dinner we were sitting in the bar lounge talking with another couple about the same age as us when an old chap and his wife or partner came in and headed our way. Apparently they knew the people we were talking to. The old fella was quite tall and on first glance looked as if he was ex-military - his wife was tiny / petite. When he was quite near he said in quite a loud voice & plummy accent 'Good evening all'. My wife and the others all responded with hello or good evening or whatever - but I said to them - 'Hi - how are you'.

Well b*gger me - it was as if I'd farted out loud. The old chap took hold of his wifes arm, turned through 180 degrees and walked off. We all heard him say quite clearly to his wife -'Did you hear him - he said Hi - what on earth is it coming to'. Anyhow off they went - and thereafter he was known to us as the 'Major'.

It might be worth mentioning at this point that I've got a valley welsh accent that you can cut with a knife - or so my wife (who is a kairdiffian) tells me!

My daughter didn't make things any better when she walked into breakfast the following morning and seeing 'the Major' was within earshot she said loudly to me 'Good morning Major - are we skiing today old chap.

That was I consider to be an example of snobbery - I didn't speak like him and he didn't like the way I spoke - so without knowing anything else about me he didn't want anything to do with me.

Snobbery however has got nothing to do with how we choose to do things - some people like wild camping, others prefer sites or aires whilst lots of people love sleeping under canvas - they are simply preferences or lifes simple choices.

The most common form of snobbery (in my opinion) is more about the rudeness and arrogance that some people are capable of displaying if they can display greater wealth or substance than others. I'll bet waiters and shop assistants come up against this type of snobbery more than most.

Such people remind me of a saying from the valleys (and no doubt many other parts of the UK) - *all fur coat and no knickers.*

PS: If by any chance the 'Major' is a member of this forum - Hi butt - how are you doing.


----------



## Sonesta

Loved reading your story siansdad and it really made me titter! 

It sounded like a sketch from "Fawlty Towers" and the old chap with the posh accent in that series was known as 'The Major' too wasn't he? However, unlike your 'Major' I recall the "Fawlty Tower's" 'Major' being a very friendly character though! 

My lovely, wise mum used to say "We all come into the world with nothing and we all leave it the same way" and I suppose that sums it up in a nutshell really! 

Any more stories?????? :thumbright:

Sue


----------



## parkmoy

> I just resented having to be an unpaid child minder and paying heavily for it. My experience has taught me a valuable lesson never pay in advance for more than a few nights at a time, and stay away from child centred camp sites


Well Ramblington, that is the most snobbish statement I've ever heard.

Why shouldn't you look after other peoples' children? After all they are adorable little bundles of fun and parents do need a bit of relaxing 'me' time, so you should help to share their burden.

I'll just bet you are one of those people who dislike children running 'free' in restaurants whilst their parents get some well deserved socializing time. They aren't really ignoring the childrens' behaviour you know, it only looks that way.


----------



## drcotts

Hi Jimmy
Yes definatley there can be a few.

An aquaintance of mine bought a new camper and sold it 3 months later as "none of these camp sites have restaurants on them"

Seriouly thats what he thought it was all about.

He did have more money than sense though even though hes a heart surgeon.

You only have to read some posts on this furum to see that some think they are better than others.

Phill


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Sandra and I have a saying when we detect someone who is quite ordinary putting on air's and graces to convince folk they are above everybody.


I will try to describe it in words where hearing it is instantly recognisable as a **** take. 

OK in a very posh voice with a strong hint that they are really from Yorkshire.

"Oii think I will have a wesh".. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

here is a list of snobs that I encounter.

House snobs
Motorhome snobs
Car snobs
Caravan snobs

In fact the world if full of them.

Dave p


----------



## TiaChiKid

Hi 
Definitely agree with Jennifer, we have traveled for over 20yrs car, motor/h, motor/c, self build..the latter stirs up more snobbery than most. Yet, we travel everywhere, anywhere, stay where we like and only leave our footprints. Have no sat dish, no .tv. plenty of wine and welcome all, talk to all. 
In fact just like the 60s, when retro would mean you were all explorers, maybe we all need to return to the basics of camping/travelling, in other words just enjoying your lifestyle.


----------



## Jezport

At our first rally we were welcomed by one member. He invited us to look round his van an promptly explained why his van was better than ours and that we will not ever have a van as good as his. 

Anyhow, we now have a better van than he has although we bought it to give us more space and a better layout, not for snobbery reasons.

There are quite a few snobs in motorhoming but no more than in any other area of life.


----------



## ramblingon

parkmoy said:


> I just resented having to be an unpaid child minder and paying heavily for it. My experience has taught me a valuable lesson never pay in advance for more than a few nights at a time, and stay away from child centred camp sites
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ramblington, that is the most snobbish statement I've ever heard.
> 
> Why shouldn't you look after other peoples' children? After all they are adorable little bundles of fun and parents do need a bit of relaxing 'me' time, so you should help to share their burden.
> 
> I'll just bet you are one of those people who dislike children running 'free' in restaurants whilst their parents get some well deserved socializing time. They aren't really ignoring the childrens' behaviour you know, it only looks that way.
Click to expand...

Correct! :lol:


----------



## locovan

Jezport said:


> At our first rally we were welcomed by one member. He invited us to look round his van an promptly explained why his van was better than ours and that we will not ever have a van as good as his.
> 
> Anyhow, we now have a better van than he has although we bought it to give us more space and a better layout, not for snobbery reasons.
> 
> There are quite a few snobs in motorhoming but no more than in any other area of life.


I gave a rather flippant answer to this yesterday because Im so annoyed with a person that has just moved on here with a M Reg Autosleeper Talisman that is built on a different base to ours and is taller wider and bigger better faster smoother etc etc
He says also mine is bigger than yours!!!
We are always out in ours --is he --NO
Why are people like this in life as it has spoilt any talking to the man where we could have had a great laugh sharing our camping stories.

But we also get that with the parkhome --really who cares what anybody has got it is their choice and they are happy 
So let people wild camp, camp on sites, CL's or rally we all enjoy a great hobby :wink: :wink:


----------



## jedi

:? I'm suffering an identity crisis having read this thread. Don't know if I'm a snob or not. I wild camp, use aires/stellplatze, pub car parks, supermarket car parks, CL's and peoples' drives. I use the van shower and loo ( and even the oven).

I am also a member of C&CC and use their sites as well as private sites of all sizes and facilities. Sometimes with restaurants, a couple of pools, live entertainment and many shops. I use the site showers, toilets, laundrettes etc...

Occasionally I have children with me and choose a site that caters for their needs. Basically I choose where to camp depending on my needs.

I think it's 'horses for courses'.

But I still don't know what I am or if I need a label. I just enjoy motorehoming and the many and varied people I meet.

Happy camping all


----------



## Addie

I saw a Tag Axel Autotrial Comanche, so about £70k worth of motorhome, with private plate and as many ad ons as you could shake a stick at.

With one of these on the dashboard:










Snob or not? You decide! I guess they just got fed up of waving!


----------



## Jezport

locovan said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> At our first rally we were welcomed by one member. He invited us to look round his van an promptly explained why his van was better than ours and that we will not ever have a van as good as his.
> 
> Its funny because I have a seriously modified Cougar as my daily drive, I am in the owners club and have never suffered snobbery there yet we are all proud of our cars. We just admire each others cars.
> 
> I know most MH owners are not snobs however I have met quite a number.
> 
> Anyhow, we now have a better van than he has although we bought it to give us more space and a better layout, not for snobbery reasons.
> 
> There are quite a few snobs in motorhoming but no more than in any other area of life.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a rather flippant answer to this yesterday because Im so annoyed with a person that has just moved on here with a M Reg Autosleeper Talisman that is built on a different base to ours and is taller wider and bigger better faster smoother etc etc
> He says also mine is bigger than yours!!!
> We are always out in ours --is he --NO
> Why are people like this in life as it has spoilt any talking to the man where we could have had a great laugh sharing our camping stories.
> 
> But we also get that with the parkhome --really who cares what anybody has got it is their choice and they are happy
> So let people wild camp, camp on sites, CL's or rally we all enjoy a great hobby :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonesta

TiaChiKid said:


> Hi
> Definitely agree with Jennifer, we have traveled for over 20yrs car, motor/h, motor/c, self build..the latter stirs up more snobbery than most. Yet, we travel everywhere, anywhere, stay where we like and only leave our footprints. Have no sat dish, no .tv. plenty of wine and welcome all, talk to all.
> In fact just like the 60s, when retro would mean you were all explorers, maybe we all need to return to the basics of camping/travelling, in other words just enjoying your lifestyle.


A back to basics preferred motorhoming life-style or a motorhomer whose vehicle is equipped with all the latest mod cons & gadgets, doesn't make either user any lesser or greater of being a 'snob' surely?

'Snobbery' I would say is more to do with attitude towards others and nothing to do with material possessions or lifestyle? People can live a very privileged lifestyle and enjoy great wealth but not be at all up themselves - yet others; with very little materially, can be the most scathing, unkind, self righteous and judgemental 'snobs' you could ever come across!

We have a sat dish and a TV in our MH and yes, I'll admit, our MH wasn't cheap and It's a lovely 'posh' vehicle! It really is our pride & joy and we absolutely love it and we consider ourselves very fortunate to own something so nice! BUT - we ain't NO 'snobs' and if you knock on our door you're welcomed in with a smile, you'll probably leave drunk and you won't need to wipe your feet or remove your shoes either! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great thread though and it's fun reading what everyone's opinions of a 'snob' are!

Sue


----------



## ramblingon

I read some place that,

" An inferior person will always seek out snobbery"  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Be happy with who "they" are, we are all doing our best. :wink:


----------



## spykal

Hi

There are some around in motorhoming just as there are in the real world and just as out there on a campsite there are two sorts of motorhome snobs.... snobs and inverted snobs and I am not sure which is worse

With Motorhomers I see it like this :

If you have a beat up old van and you are happy to say Hi and strike up a pleasant conversation with the folks in the fully loaded £40.000+ van on the next pitch without mentioning either van then you are not an inverted snob :wink: 

OR

If you are pleasantly pitched up on a site in that latest all singing and dancing 2010 motohome when along comes some campers in a beat up Volks Bay window bus and they pull into the next pitch. IF , when they are setting up, you get out and say "Hi" and have chat about the weather, the beach or the price of calor gas then maybe you are not a snob either :lol: 


I have been both of those campers above ... I think/hope I passed my own test :lol: 


Mike

P.S.
Off topic:-
If you look down you will see my signature... and there is a saying that you are , maybe, an intellectual snob if you can listen to the “William Tell Overture” without thinking of the Lone Ranger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The most expensive thing I have ever purchased was our autotrail, five years ago at a price of £38k.
I did not feel that I was being a snob. In fact most of the time it goes out there is a trailer on the back with my track bike.
When we arrive at the tracks there is an abundance of mh`s with bikes. They make the day so much more comfortable.
Rest of the time it makes a good solid hedge.

I sometimes think that at the time of purchase I could havd bought two houses.

Dave p least likley contender for snob of the year.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mike

Off topic:- 
If you look down you will see my signature... and there is a saying that you are , maybe, an intellectual snob if you can listen to the “William Tell Overture” without thinking of the Lone Ranger



Mike I have the same thoughts on Dvoraks Symphony No9 on the new world symphonies.

DAve p


----------



## jhelm

Am I a snob just because I think I'm better than everyone else no matter how much richer or poorer they are than me - just wondering. Or am I one because I'm an introvert and just like to keep to myself. Or maybe I'm one because I just don't want to take the time it takes to chit chat. Or because I can't stand to talk to people that smoke. 

I suppose I'm guilty of it sometimes, but also it comes in many forms and is often confused as in thinking someone is snubbing you just because they like to keep to themselves or are shy. Maybe it's only snobbery when someone makes it obvious that they think they are better than you.

I am in fact an introvert but I've found in my own limited experience that most other campers I encounter don't strike up a conversation unless I start it, which seems interesting to me. I often force myself to do just that and then find that most people are pretty friendly.


----------



## busterbears

The world of MHing gets more complicated by the day !

I know I've still got to learn a lot about MHing but now I've got to learn about the hierarchy of camping locations and MH'rs too ? :? 

I'm too busy planning and taking trips away in our 'entry level budget range' MH to worry about it though  

If on my travels I meet up with any of you and you're unsure whether you're a snob or not, don't fret - I'll soon tell you :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

busterbears said:


> If on my travels I meet up with any of you and you're unsure whether you're a snob or not, don't fret - I'll soon tell you :lol:


Ha ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## locovan

Sonesta said:


> TiaChiKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Definitely agree with Jennifer, we have traveled for over 20yrs car, motor/h, motor/c, self build..the latter stirs up more snobbery than most. Yet, we travel everywhere, anywhere, stay where we like and only leave our footprints. Have no sat dish, no .tv. plenty of wine and welcome all, talk to all.
> In fact just like the 60s, when retro would mean you were all explorers, maybe we all need to return to the basics of camping/travelling, in other words just enjoying your lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> A back to basics preferred motorhoming life-style or a motorhomer whose vehicle is equipped with all the latest mod cons & gadgets, doesn't make either user any lesser or greater of being a 'snob' surely?
> 
> 'Snobbery' I would say is more to do with attitude towards others and nothing to do with material possessions or lifestyle? People can live a very privileged lifestyle and enjoy great wealth but not be at all up themselves - yet others; with very little materially, can be the most scathing, unkind, self righteous and judgemental 'snobs' you could ever come across!
> 
> We have a sat dish and a TV in our MH and yes, I'll admit, our MH wasn't cheap and It's a lovely 'posh' vehicle! It really is our pride & joy and we absolutely love it and we consider ourselves very fortunate to own something so nice! BUT - we ain't NO 'snobs' and if you knock on our door you're welcomed in with a smile, you'll probably leave drunk and you won't need to wipe your feet or remove your shoes either! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great thread though and it's fun reading what everyone's opinions of a 'snob' are!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Snob --You have a GIN Palace --and yes I vouch you leave drunk

So a drunk snob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Come on! lets face it using a campsite and especially clubs sites is one step removed from glue sniffing! 8O 

Seriously though I may have been guilty of saying some of the things in the OP's post. However I think the reason most wildys say these things is to share their experiences and to perhaps show others another way of motorhoming. The last thing I am is a snob. Im just passionate about our way of motorhoming and I guess I can be a bit vocal when it comes to sharing our experiences.

To us the persute of the ultimate wild spot is part of the fun. Planning and researching areas before hand using the net and looking down lanes etc on the bike trying to find the perfect place to stay is part of the fun. 

Having said that we will not be able to travel alone in the future as we have had to recrute 747 to follow us around all summer as backup crew as it seems I cant have a motorhome adventure without knackering something and having to come on here bleating for help.

Personally I dont care if you drive a flatbed truck with a garden shed on the back, your still welcome to come over and crack open a beer with me. Just not on a CC site!  (where the shed wouldnt be allowed, the snobs!)


----------



## Tim1980

great thread, not had much experience of mh'ing, but from the limited experience i've had on campsites either camping or in static vans, i don't think it's snobish, I just think some people just have a blinkered view on life, everyone likes different things, what a boring life it'd be if we all liked the same things and agreed on everything.

I'll be the one in a battered 30 year old VW westy, took a lot of saving to get, but for others it could be a weeks wage, rusty, no shower or loo, noisy... but great fun, if you see me i might wave, say hello, or just ignore you, will all depend on how hung over I am or whether I can be arsed or what time of day it is, and also I'm a bit of a social leper.... but beer, or jagermeister always brings a smile, and you can be smug or not about your £40K+ or £500 from ebay MH I don't care (well might be secretly jealous, if you have a kitted out expedition unimog) 
lets just all have fun with what we've got 
:wink:


----------



## Sonesta

locovan said:


> Snob --You have a GIN Palace --and yes I vouch you leave drunk
> 
> So a drunk snob :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mavis - you lickle minx and there was me thinking you were only supping fruit juice! Well that explains why you staggered back to your MH! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue x


----------



## locovan

Sonesta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snob --You have a GIN Palace --and yes I vouch you leave drunk
> 
> So a drunk snob :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis - you lickle minx and there was me thinking you were only supping fruit juice! Well that explains why you staggered back to your MH! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue x
Click to expand...

Me on fruit juice oh no no no only if it has a Vodka in there  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Come on! lets face it using a campsite and especially clubs sites is one step removed from glue sniffing! 8O
> 
> Seriously though I may have been guilty of saying some of the things in the OP's post. However I think the reason most wildys say these things is to share their experiences and to perhaps show others another way of motorhoming. The last thing I am is a snob. Im just passionate about our way of motorhoming and I guess I can be a bit vocal when it comes to sharing our experiences.
> 
> To us the persute of the ultimate wild spot is part of the fun. Planning and researching areas before hand using the net and looking down lanes etc on the bike trying to find the perfect place to stay is part of the fun.
> 
> Having said that we will not be able to travel alone in the future as we have had to recrute 747 to follow us around all summer as backup crew as it seems I cant have a motorhome adventure without knackering something and having to come on here bleating for help.
> 
> Personally I dont care if you drive a flatbed truck with a garden shed on the back, your still welcome to come over and crack open a beer with me. Just not on a CC site!  (where the shed wouldnt be allowed, the snobs!)


Yes, I shall be a chaperone for barryD for the foreseeable future to keep him out of mischief.

In case some of you are a bit snobbish, I will have 4 Whippets piling out of my van whenever I pull up. At first glance, you might think that they are Lurchers and I am a *****. Please took a second look before rushing off in terror. I promise not to steal anything while your back is turned. :lol:

In fact, as MHF members, I will give you a discount on clothes pegs and paper roses. The wife also sells lucky white heather and reads palms. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> [In case some of you are a bit snobbish, I will have 4 Whippets piling out of my van whenever I pull up. At first glance, you might think that they are Lurchers and I am a *****. Please took a second look before rushing off in terror. I promise not to steal anything while your back is turned. :lol:
> 
> In fact, as MHF members, I will give you a discount on clothes pegs and paper roses. The wife also sells lucky white heather and reads palms. :lol: :lol:


That reminds me. Have you got hold of the rest of that tarmac yet as you havent finished my drive!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

locovan said:


> Me on fruit juice oh no no no only if it has a Vodka in there  :lol: :lol:


Vodka!?? 8O

I thought you said it was a GIN palace. :lol:

Chris


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [In case some of you are a bit snobbish, I will have 4 Whippets piling out of my van whenever I pull up. At first glance, you might think that they are Lurchers and I am a *****. Please took a second look before rushing off in terror. I promise not to steal anything while your back is turned. :lol:
> 
> In fact, as MHF members, I will give you a discount on clothes pegs and paper roses. The wife also sells lucky white heather and reads palms. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me. Have you got hold of the rest of that tarmac yet as you havent finished my drive!
Click to expand...

No, I have been to a wedding. Televised next week. :lol:


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [In case some of you are a bit snobbish, I will have 4 Whippets piling out of my van whenever I pull up. At first glance, you might think that they are Lurchers and I am a *****. Please took a second look before rushing off in terror. I promise not to steal anything while your back is turned. :lol:
> 
> In fact, as MHF members, I will give you a discount on clothes pegs and paper roses. The wife also sells lucky white heather and reads palms. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me. Have you got hold of the rest of that tarmac yet as you havent finished my drive!
Click to expand...

No, I have been to a wedding. Televised next week. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jimmyd0g said:


> What does it matter to anybody whether you wild camp, or only use small sites or if, like us in our first year, you use the big commercial sites. This isn't the same, by the way, as recommending or criticizing a particular site. That is a reasonable expression of one's opinion. But those who 'only wild camp' or 'only _ever_ use remote little sites miles away from anywhere' seem to me to be snobs of sorts.
> 
> Lets face it, when it comes down to it, we are _all_ doing the same thing in our hobby / lifestyle - we drive a motor attached to the back of which is our accomodation. The only difference is in the size of our mhs & the fact (human nature) that some prefer the coast; some prefer inland locations; some prefer cities; some prefer to move on every day or so; others prefer to find one location and stay for a while.
> 
> Just a thought.


I have to agree in the main, with para 2 & 3, but maybe Snob is a bit over the top, but I get your drift. it is just a matter of preference in most cases, and the size of wallet too of course.

We have only wild camped, and don't see the attraction of sites of any type or location, but others do for may and varied reasons, I want more people to go onto sites, just so long as it isn't made compulsory, that means more wild camping spots for those who want them.

Each to their own, I wave at all campers large small new or old.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> [We have only wild camped, and don't see the attraction of sites of any type or location, but others do for may and varied reasons, I want more people to go onto sites, just so long as it isn't made compulsory, that means more wild camping spots for those who want them.
> 
> Each to their own, I wave at all campers large small new or old.


Errr yes your right. Dont go wild camping. You will be gassed or arrested for certain especially in the Lake District, all of Scotland and the Islands and everywhere in the Yorkshire Dales and coast. Its very dangerous and there is nowhere to park but scummy car parks full of annoying boy racers. Loads of lovely CC sites in Surrey and places like that. Much nicer!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [We have only wild camped, and don't see the attraction of sites of any type or location, but others do for may and varied reasons, I want more people to go onto sites, just so long as it isn't made compulsory, that means more wild camping spots for those who want them.
> 
> Each to their own, I wave at all campers large small new or old.
> 
> 
> 
> Errr yes your right. Dont go wild camping. You will be gassed or arrested for certain especially in the Lake District, all of Scotland and the Islands and everywhere in the Yorkshire Dales and coast. Its very dangerous and there is nowhere to park but scummy car parks full of annoying boy racers. Loads of lovely CC sites in Surrey and places like that. Much nicer!
Click to expand...

Absotively true, getting very doggy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

locovan said:


> Me on fruit juice oh no no no only if it has a Vodka in there  :lol: :lol:


So that clear liquid you were swigging straight from that plastic bottle WASN'T water then Mave?????? Ooh ... you are a one!!!! :wink:

Sue


----------



## jhelm

Maybe someone should make up a not a snob sticker so we know which doors to knock on for a friendly beer.

A quick note about wildcamping. The thing that's great about it other than saving money is being able to stay more connected to the places we like to go rather than being isolated in a camp ground. And in those places parking next to the beach or lake or in a parking lot in the middle of town.


----------



## The-Cookies

agree 100%. just been to a site, on 1 side of us a 1 year old tag axle , very nice people, not we are better than you cos we have newer van than, you at all, on the other side couple in another brand newish van he looking like banker accountant type , dressing gown to lav etc , noticed him looking ours up and down with a sneery look , then their blinds went up woman was ok though , but him pffft . why some people choose to motorhome or caravan god alone knows


----------



## iandsm

*Snobs*

It appears there is some bloke out there who thinks people who call a vehicle with living accomodation and a motor in the front a motorhome are snobs .

:roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe one would like to take the snob test.

I scored 22 not a snob

But there again I new along along

Dave p
http://puzzles.about.com/library/quiz/blsnobte.htm


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Maybe one would like to take the snob test.
> 
> I scored 22 not a snob
> 
> But there again I new along along
> 
> Dave p
> http://puzzles.about.com/library/quiz/blsnobte.htm


This was my score. 61%. Its not true!

_Your Snob-O-Meter score is 61%. Sorta snobby. You can be relaxed and accepting of those that don't fit your criteria for being "cool", but you also have the occasional bout of superiority. Perhaps there are certain things that matter more to you than others, or you just get in a snobby mood from time to time. Whatever the case, you should refrain from judging others on superficial qualities. Don't judge a book by its cover. You don't know what fabulous and fascinating people you might discount just because they're not wearing the right brand of socks. Of course, this semi-snob attitude might get you a better job with a bigger paycheck. Snobs tend to have more self-confidence which means they get to call the shots. Watch out for those bouts of humility which are the hallmarks of a loser and can spell disaster in this dog-eat-dog world._


----------



## erneboy

So was mine Barry and it's not true. I hope, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez

50% for me, 56% for hubby.


----------



## flyingpig

39%. I'm teetering, but almost feel superior! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

Like DTP I scored 22% which shows that I am a very nice person.

In reality, my superior intellect and education enabled me to correctly pick the answers that you common mortals obviously failed to do.

There is a good opera on Radio 4 so goodbye. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

44% sort of snobby.. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

61% uber cool. 8) 

tony


----------



## locovan

Your Snob-O-Meter score is 33%. Sorta snobby. You can be relaxed and accepting of those that don't fit your criteria for being "cool", but you also have the occasional bout of superiority. Perhaps there are certain things that matter more to you than others, or you just get in a snobby mood from time to time. Whatever the case, you should refrain from judging others on superficial qualities. Don't judge a book by its cover. You don't know what fabulous and fascinating people you might discount just because they're not wearing the right brand of socks. Of course, this semi-snob attitude might get you a better job with a bigger paycheck. Snobs tend to have more self-confidence which means they get to call the shots. Watch out for those bouts of humility which are the hallmarks of a loser and can spell disaster in this dog-eat-dog world.


Oh dear !!!


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Like DTP I scored 22% which shows that I am a very nice person.
> 
> In reality, my superior intellect and education enabled me to correctly pick the answers that you common mortals obviously failed to do.
> 
> There is a good opera on Radio 4 so goodbye. :wink:


You will be disappointed. Its not Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## 747

I will have you know barryD (and the other 54,000 members on here :roll: ) that I have sung on stage at The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.

That is not a wind up, I genuinely have (on me Whippets life).

So stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> I will have you know barryD (and the other 54,000 members on here :roll: ) that I have sung on stage at The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.
> 
> That is not a wind up, I genuinely have (on me Whippets life).
> 
> So stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


Look. Singing the Blaydon races with your Whippet standing on its hind legs with your flat cap in hand outside a theatre does not count.


----------



## 747

"On stage", I said, you gormless country bumpkin.


----------



## Chascass

50% for me, SORRY 747


----------



## alhod

I have always thought that snobbery is a self induced state of mind adopted by an individual with the sole aim of proving to him/herself that they are infinitely superior to any other mortal chosen by them for whatever reason to be treated as inferior.
So it naturally follows that if I react to that snobbery when it is directed at me, I am reinforcing the snob's unshakeable belief that he is indeed a superior being.
Thus I have always tended to ignore such crassly stupid behaviour and in fact to feel rather sorry for someone who has such a huge inferiority complex and such low self-confidence that they have to do others down to bolster their own ego. 
As my old dad usd to say " do to others as you would they do to you" - if that doesn't work, just cold shoulder the *********  

Alan

(Of course I don't have to go around proving that I am superior - I know it instinctively :wink: )


----------



## Patty123

39% for me - oh dear

747 - singing with your pug?


----------



## 747

Well.....

It looks like me and Dave (with the chemistry set) are the most umble members so far and are being swamped by snobs and semi-snobs. 8O :? 

Why don't you stuck up beggers all clear orff, we can't be doing with the likes of you.

We might be poor and hungry... but we will not let it get us down.

Patty123... How about 'Dances with Pugs', we might get a film out of it. I will speak to Kevin Costner in the morning.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

747 said:


> Like DTP I scored 22% which shows that I am a very nice person.
> 
> In reality, my superior intellect and education enabled me to correctly pick the answers that you common mortals obviously failed to do.
> 
> There is a good opera on Radio 4 so goodbye. :wink:


With no superior intelect or education my answers were honest and true.

Any one is welcome to pitch up next to me and share a brew or single malt. As long as plastic ups or plastic glasses are acceptable.

dave p


----------



## flyingpig

Your a con artist Dave! Only a snob could afford to brag about his plastic ups! Ive never come across them in any shops, they must be really exclusive.......

Quote from your post:- As long as plastic ups or plastic glasses are acceptable. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave

Tim1980 said:


> great thread...
> 
> I'm a bit of a social leper.... but beer, or jagermeister always brings a smile,


Now you're talking!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I scored 22 not a snob
> http://puzzles.about.com/library/quiz/blsnobte.htm


I scored 83% snob.

I wonder which questions I got wrong?


----------



## HeatherChloe

747 said:


> I have sung on stage at The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.


Oh did you see my motorhome? I park it in the residents bay outside the ROH since I live in the penthouse next door

Ms Snob and her Snob Dog


----------



## HeatherChloe

The-Cookies said:


> on 1 side of us a 1 year old tag axle , very nice people, not we are better than you cos we have newer van than, you at all, on the other side couple in another brand newish van he looking like banker accountant type , dressing gown to lav


An unhealthy obsession with judging one's neighbours presumably arises from years of hanging out washing in the back yard of a row of terraced houses.

Ms Snob


----------



## 747

I have noticed that none of the ex-constabulary members have posted on this thread.

Would'nt want to admit to a 100% score I expect. :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe

spykal said:


> If you are pleasantly pitched up on a site in that latest all singing and dancing 2010 motohome when along comes some campers in a beat up Volks Bay window bus and they pull into the next pitch. IF , when they are setting up, you get out and say "Hi" and have chat about the weather, the beach or the price of calor gas then maybe you are not a snob either


What is this obsession with having to talk to one's neighbours all the time? No wonder people want to go wildcamping.

Perhaps someone who is interested in their own book or their own newspaper is neither snob nor not snob but is just minding their own business without even having to try to do so.


----------



## HeatherChloe

drcotts said:


> An aquaintance of mine bought a new camper and sold it 3 months later as "none of these camp sites have restaurants on them"
> 
> Seriouly thats what he thought it was all about.


I don't see what's wrong with that at all.

If your acquaintance likes to go on holiday and then to eat out in a nice restaurant, why shouldn't he?

To be honest, I much prefer to stay on a site which is within 10 minutes walk of a small town with some decent restaurants. Cooking and washing up can get a bit tedious.

If the restaurant is a gastropub and allows dogs inside, even better.

Of course, I suppose I could put up the "pup tent" as staff quarters and hire staff to do the cooking and washing up for me and Ms Spoiled Doggie. Now that would be good.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I meant Melamine cups, they are mugs actually
but at the time amnesia stepped in my dear. Not forgetfullness :lol: 
Lady p used to be Mrs Bouquet, Lady of th house. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Patty123

747 - "Dancing with Pugs" sounds great - Betty (my pug) , hubby and I will be first to buy tickets!!


----------



## 747

Oh did you see my motorhome? I park it in the residents bay outside the ROH since I live in the penthouse next door

Ms Snob and her Snob Dog[/quote]

Yes I did actually.

Yours is the one with a sign on the hab door.

"Would all tradesmen use the staff entrance"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PeteandMe

Dahling, we're not snobs, we just like slumming it from time to time, to keep us in touch with our roots. The staff follow us in their own cars (the chauffeur, obviously, comes with us, but he likes tents) so that they can rustle up some gorgeous grub for us (Tarquin gets very iffy if they don't serve dinner on the dot of 8.00), and we always tell Fortnums where we are so that they can deliver their lovely little hampers, with nicely chilled bottles of Lanson (and Moet for the poodles). And it's _such_ fun throwing pennies out of the window to those poor, ragged children ...


----------



## HeatherChloe

PeteandMe said:


> we always tell Fortnums where we are so that they can deliver their lovely little hampers, with nicely chilled bottles of Lanson (and Moet for the poodles). And it's _such_ fun throwing pennies out of the window to those poor, ragged children ...


Oh darhling, you are not telling the trooth.

Fortnums don't sell such a common champagne as Lanson. Puleeese.

And you must be terribly poor if you can only throw pennies. Anyway, doan cha no that those children will claim assault if they get hit by a thrown coin - you have to pass it to them using one of those ball throwers you bought for the poodles.

Now darhling, doo keep arp.


----------



## lifestyle

At the end of the day,it`s not what you drive ,it`s what sort of personality you have.Some people cannot hold a conversation,if you can get close to them ,then probably they would would be a great friend.
I`m a sociable person,love the banter,P*ss take and all that,but not everyone is like that.
Does that make them a snob ? .

Les

Edit:mistake made.


----------



## PeteandMe

HeatherChloe said:


> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> we always tell Fortnums where we are so that they can deliver their lovely little hampers, with nicely chilled bottles of Lanson (and Moet for the poodles). And it's _such_ fun throwing pennies out of the window to those poor, ragged children ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darhling, you are not telling the trooth.
> 
> Fortnums don't sell such a common champagne as Lanson. Puleeese.
> 
> And you must be terribly poor if you can only throw pennies. Anyway, doan cha no that those children will claim assault if they get hit by a thrown coin - you have to pass it to them using one of those ball throwers you bought for the poodles.
> 
> Now darhling, doo keep arp.
Click to expand...

Sweetie, of COURSE we don't usually drink Lanson - that would be just too, too AWFUL! But when one's out on the road, being one with the people, one has to make sacrifices, yes? Tarquin, of course, has no idea; Fortescue serves the Lanson wrapped up in a napkin, so Tarquin (especially after a couple of gins) thinks it's Krug. As for the pennies, one can't spoil the children, can one? As for Assault By Coin, we a) have WONDERFUL lawyers and b) cover up our plates, so no problem!


----------



## Zozzer

Motorhomers are a cross section of society. So take your pick, there's at least one of everything, and in a variety of shades and colours.

And if your wondering which category I fall into, I'm the Alien who has been touring around observing earthling behavour and now waiting for the mothership to take me home as I'm due my medication.


----------



## PeteandMe

Zozzer said:


> Motorhomers are a cross section of society. So take your pick, there's at least one of everything, and in a variety of shades and colours.
> 
> And if your wondering which category I fall into, I'm the Alien who has been touring around observing earthling behavour and now waiting for the mothership to take me home as I'm due my medication.


Oh!! We met up at the weekend?! So the paracetamol didn't work?


----------



## philsil

Probably snooty as I cannot stand staying in those large Aires in France.

Biarritz - I absolutely love but the Aire reminds me of what I imagine a WWII transit camp to be like. The only nice thing were the charming policemen who collected the nightly fee.

A nice Aire is at Froncles, right on the canal. Facilities are shared with the boaties.


----------



## rosalan

I have always looked up to SNOBs... Please can I be a snob?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/wink.gif


----------



## 1302

lifestyle said:


> At the end of the day,it`s not what you drive ,it`s what sort of personality you have.Some people cannot hold a conversation,if you can get close to them .


Never a truer word  When we arrived in Salamanca on our way to Portugal a chap from the corner popped by and asked if we fancied joining 'everyone' later for a casual drink. We thought 'hell - why not' and popped over with our own wine and a few nibbles to share.

Four couples who have never met before and ages ranging from us youngsters (50) up to late sixties. Despite being able to swear like a trooper I do 'know my audience' and kept my chat polite, civil and clean.

Unlike Sweary Paul (quite drunk) and who responded to me telling everyone about the news that George Michael had been chucked in prison (giving them a UK news update) that Mr Michael was a right f**king, stupid w**nker. His wife was crimson with embarrassment and two couples made their excuses following his outburst.

It still makes me larf


----------



## PeteandMe

rosalan said:


> I have always looked up to SNOBs... Please can I be a snob?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/wink.gif


Oh ... I think that just wanting to be a snob automatically enrols you in the Snob Club! I've just looked it up, and apparently the word comes from Sans NOBlesse ... whoopee!


----------



## PeteandMe

1302 said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day,it`s not what you drive ,it`s what sort of personality you have.Some people cannot hold a conversation,if you can get close to them .
> 
> 
> 
> Never a truer word  When we arrived in Salamanca on our way to Portugal a chap from the corner popped by and asked if we fancied joining 'everyone' later for a casual drink. We thought 'hell - why not' and popped over with our own wine and a few nibbles to share.
> 
> Four couples who have never met before and ages ranging from us youngsters (50) up to late sixties. Despite being able to swear like a trooper I do 'know my audience' and kept my chat polite, civil and clean.
> 
> Unlike Sweary Paul (quite drunk) and who responded to me telling everyone about the news that George Michael had been chucked in prison (giving them a UK news update) that Mr Michael was a right f**king, stupid w**nker. His wife was crimson with embarrassment and two couples made their excuses following his outburst.
> 
> It still makes me larf
Click to expand...

Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.


----------



## HeatherChloe

PeteandMe said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.


Just you


----------



## rayrecrok

1302 said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> that Mr Michael was a right f**king, stupid w**nker. It still makes me larf
> 
> 
> 
> He's not wrong :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonesta

PeteandMe said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.


Now this reminds me why I much prefer to wildcamp rather than stay on campsites! :lol:

Sue


----------



## Briarose

HeatherChloe said:


> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> Just you
Click to expand...

I have never seen this bloke either ?


----------



## rayrecrok

Sonesta said:


> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this reminds me why I much prefer to wildcamp rather than stay on campsites! :lol:
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

If you go to Camping Markadia in Portugal there is a guy like this, we nicknamed him Captain Mannering..

I just put it down to him crapping in a bucket and living in a field too long :lol: :lol: :lol: .. really annoying he is.


----------



## Sonesta

Aw Jeez .... It sounds like he's a well travelled chap! Watch out for him on a campsite near you! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

Briarose said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> Just you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen this bloke either ?
Click to expand...

Ooh err Netty - I thought you'd met the silly sausage a few times now? Wasn't he the know-it-all with the caravan who once exclaimed "he wouldn't have one of them" when referring to your motorhome? I am sure I've heard you mention this fellow a few times???? :rofl:

Sue x


----------



## 747

WELL !!!!!!!!!!!

If you are going to talk about me behind my back then I will not give any more help and assistance anymore.

Ungrateful lot of beggars. :evil: :evil:


----------



## PeteandMe

rayrecrok said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that on every site there's always one bloke who wanders round to clock everyone else's MH and offer suggestions as to how they could park differently, add x, y or z to their MH, where to dump rubbish (even though the bins are clearly labelled) ... the 'hints and tips' are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this reminds me why I much prefer to wildcamp rather than stay on campsites! :lol:
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to Camping Markadia in Portugal there is a guy like this, we nicknamed him Captain Mannering..
> 
> I just put it down to him crapping in a bucket and living in a field too long :lol: :lol: :lol: .. really annoying he is.
Click to expand...

Could be the same bloke, on holiday :?:


----------



## moblee

Is this thread *still* going :!:

I better go before I'm seen mixing with you lot :lol:

*JANET* Is my Caviar & chips ready yet :?: 8)


----------



## PeteandMe

moblee said:


> Is this thread *still* going :!:
> 
> I better go before I'm seen mixing with you lot :lol:
> 
> *JANET* Is my Caviar & chips ready yet :?: 8)


 :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe

One can tell a posh motorhome from a common one by the TV aerial / satellite dish.

Posh motorhomes have neither, prefering not to watch the common box at all, but to have stimulating conversations, read War and Peace or play bridge.


----------



## jimmyd0g

HeatherChloe said:


> One can tell a posh motorhome from a common one by the TV aerial / satellite dish.
> 
> Posh motorhomes have neither, prefering not to watch the common box at all, but to have stimulating conversations, read War and Peace or play bridge.


That sums us up :lol: . So, after 130+ posts, I find I am actually a motorhoming snob. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!

PS (for Phil - Moblee)

The fact that this thread is still going has nothing to do with me (the op). I gave up reading & contributing to the thread a long time ago. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've only come back to it now because I noticed that Heatherchloe had posted.


----------



## HeatherChloe

jimmyd0g said:


> That sums us up :lol: . So, after 130+ posts, I find I am actually a motorhoming snob. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> PS (for Phil - Moblee)
> 
> The fact that this thread is still going has nothing to do with me (the op). I gave up reading & contributing to the thread a long time ago. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've only come back to it now because I noticed that Heatherchloe had posted.


Ah, now Phil, you have not read my post carefully enough. I said that motorhomers without TVs were posh. That is not the same as a snob. If you were showing off about the fact that you were above watching TV whilst away in your motorhome, then you would be a snob. But if you just happen to have no TV, then you're posh, not a snob.

But I am delighted that you returned to this thread because of me!


----------



## jimmyd0g

HeatherChloe said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sums us up :lol: . So, after 130+ posts, I find I am actually a motorhoming snob. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> PS (for Phil - Moblee)
> 
> The fact that this thread is still going has nothing to do with me (the op). I gave up reading & contributing to the thread a long time ago. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've only come back to it now because I noticed that Heatherchloe had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now Phil, you have not read my post carefully enough. I said that motorhomers without TVs were posh. That is not the same as a snob. If you were showing off about the fact that you were above watching TV whilst away in your motorhome, then you would be a snob. But if you just happen to have no TV, then you're posh, not a snob.
> 
> But I am delighted that you returned to this thread because of me!
Click to expand...

You are right - I misread you. Well posh we ain't. For a start we speak like true northerners . However, we do read a proper paper, with more words than pictures, and I do know how to use a fish knife. So it looks like I'm not a snob motorhomer, but I might be a potential posh motorhomer.
Incidentally, I'm not Phil (not even in the real world) - that's Moblee.


----------



## moblee

jimmyd0g said:


> Incidentally, I'm not Phil (not even in the real world) - that's Moblee.


You wish :!: No cloth caps & whippets down here Jimmy :lol: :lol:

There's me being a Snob now :!:

(Only friendly banter)


----------



## 747

moblee said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I'm not Phil (not even in the real world) - that's Moblee.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish :!: No cloth caps & whippets down here Jimmy :lol: :lol:
> 
> There's me being a Snob now :!:
> 
> (Only friendly banter)
Click to expand...

No decent football teams either :lol:

Only friendly banter :wink:


----------



## moblee

747 said:


> No decent football teams either :lol:


Your talking out of your Arse........nal :lol: :lol:


----------



## ceejayt

moblee said:


> Is this thread *still* going :!:
> 
> I better go before I'm seen mixing with you lot :lol:
> 
> *JANET* Is my Caviar & chips ready yet :?: 8)


Errrr, that would be 'Janet ARE my caviar and chips ready'. Clearly the statement of a nouveau riche snob


----------



## 747

moblee said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No decent football teams either :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking out of your Arse........nal :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Arsenal -2 points - Sunderland + 1 point. 8) 8)


----------



## chickann

we are booked onto our 1st proper camp site in april, think i will just follow a this rule, smile and say good morning, if no response i won't bother again. i like a good laugh (from essex) and am not everyones cup of tea but that doesn't make them snobs for not taking to me, they are just a different type of person. shall continue to smile until i get a response but those that don't wish to join me for a drink and kebab, i really won't let it bother me. so if u c me around either avoid me or come over for a tea (or alcohol).


----------



## dandywarhol

Yes to the topic's question.

I've had Mazda Bongo and recently a Toyota Hiace.

The Hiace was a proper Japanese converted from new based on the popular semi high top minibus










Not once did any motorhome acknowledge that we existed when passing each other - a cursory nod or wave from me produced nothing.

Whenever I'm driving the Autosleeper there's frantic waves/flashing lights/general acknowledgement whenever another "motorhome" nears - so, yes, there is snobbery amongst "motorhomers"!

Same with motorcycles - I've 2 Yamaha 850/900 motorbikes and a Honda 125 scooter which I use in winter. The same old story most mornings going to work - the same guy refuses to acknowledge I exist on the scooter but is happy to nod when I ride on the 'bike after winter - wonkers, but misspelt!


----------



## 747

Even if I HAD gone to specsavers, I would not have noticed that your Toyota was outfitted for camping. Especially when I am busy driving.

More of a 'stealth' camper, anyway its not white. :lol:


----------



## dandywarhol

747 said:


> Even if I HAD gone to specsavers, I would not have noticed that your Toyota was outfitted for camping. Especially when I am busy driving.
> 
> More of a 'stealth' camper, anyway its not white. :lol:


Maybe I should've stuck the Omnistor awning on the other side and added a few boxes/aeriels/sat dishes/kitchen sink on the roof then 8)

You've got a fair point.......................... :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

I think I am too POSH to be a SNOB! with or without a MH


----------



## 747

dandywarhol said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I HAD gone to specsavers, I would not have noticed that your Toyota was outfitted for camping. Especially when I am busy driving.
> 
> More of a 'stealth' camper, anyway its not white. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should've stuck the Omnistor awning on the other side and added a few boxes/aeriels/sat dishes/kitchen sink on the roof then 8)
> 
> You've got a fair point.......................... :wink:
Click to expand...

For the record, I do wave at other vans............. and Horse boxes, Luton vans and Prison vans. 8O 8O Maybe I SHOULD get down to Specsavers. :lol:

If you forget about Motorways and Dual Carriageways, on single carriageways (at slow speed) I wave at small campervans and only about one quarter wave back.

Inverted snobbery methinks. :?


----------



## Spacerunner

747 said:


> If you forget about Motorways and Dual Carriageways, on single carriageways (at slow speed) I wave at small campervans and only about one quarter wave back.
> 
> Inverted snobbery methinks. :?


You've forgotten the first rule of waving!

If a campervan is being used for commuting or shopping it ceases to be a campervan. Therefore waves will not be aknowledged.

It only becomes a campervan when its actually being used for camping. Waves then become activated.


----------



## 747

Ah, I see.

Now I understand. :roll: :roll: :lol:

I just thought they were a bunch of miserable old gits.


----------

